# What was at HRBT on Friday?



## dml6238 (Apr 14, 2003)

I drove over the HRBT after getting skunked at the JRB pier. I saw about 15 or 20 boats in a circle as soon as you comer out the tunnel heading towards Norfolk. Was there a huge striper blitz or what. Makes me wish my boat was up and ready.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

thats the hot spot for stripers....you'll see boats stacked there at night or fast moving tides during striper season....


----------

